# ex pats in my area?



## patkelly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all, I am staying in nonthaburi, (near central plaza rachanathibet).
I wonder if there are any other expats in the area who might like to meet up? 
I love it here but it would be nice to have a english conversation sometimes lol.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry Chiang Mai and Patters seems to be where most members are living (from posts)


----------



## kalpattaya (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry mate, I am too far from you


----------

